# JSon <-> XML zwecks Validierung



## JanHH (2. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

für eine Anwendung möchte ich eine Objektstruktur per Textformat definieren, mir schwebt dabei JSon vor, da weniger sperrig als XML. Allerdings ist Json ja "format-frei", während XML ja die dtd hat. Man kann also in XML "valide" und "ungültige" Objektstrukturen definieren, während in JSon quasi alles möglich ist.

Um nun zu validieren ob die Objektstruktur, die per json definiert wird, gültig und valide ist, denke ich mir: Json ganz straightforward in ein XML-Dokument konvertieren, und dieses dann per dtd validieren. Kann man das so machen?

Bzw ganz allgemein so:

Json-Datei -> konvertieren nach XML -> dieses dann validieren -> daraus dann die eigentliche Objektstruktur erzeugen

Was meint ihr?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## mvitz (2. Apr 2012)

JSON -> XML nur für Validierung macht irgendwie keinen Sinn. Dann würde ich das ganze (sofern es nicht exorbitant viel Arbeit ist) lieber selber validieren.

Wenn das großen Aufwand produziert, sollte man eventuell darüber nachdenken direkt XML als Format zu nutzen.


----------



## JanHH (3. Apr 2012)

Weiss nicht, stelle mir die Konvertierung Json->xml trivial vor, validierung des XML-Dokuments anhand dtd auch, und der Nachteil, direkt XML zu benutzen, ist, dass es ziemlich sperrig und für menschliche User schwer per Hand les-/schreibbar ist. JSon ist da deutlich im Vorteil.


----------



## mvitz (3. Apr 2012)

Naja, wenn es kompliziert zu validieren ist, dann ist es vermutlich eben nicht mehr so einfach von Hand zu schreiben ohne Fehler zu machen. Da wäre dann imho XML im Vorteil, da man dort dank XML Editoren, die die XSD zu Rate ziehen direkte Unterstützung hat.


----------



## nillehammer (3. Apr 2012)

Es gibt auch für JSON eine Schemadefinitionssprache. Such mal bei google nach "JSON Schema".


----------

